# All-Terrain Dog Sled



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Does any one have ideas for a dogsled that not only crosses snow but mud and grass just as easily? Perhaps with a way to attach wheels so u dont scratch up the runners on gravel or pavement


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you want something you can pull or are you looking for something for a dog?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

You should see if you can find a dogsled racing blog or forum. They train all summer on wheeled sleds, then switch to runners when it snows.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry for going slightly OT, but I'd be interested in a very light-weight cart of some kind, that either a dog (or even I) could pull, if we had to BO on foot. Please post what you find!


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.sleddogcentral.com/equip_supplies.htm
Try this site they have links for equipment and other things. Just about anything you want to know about dog sledding


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonder if one could be used for goats?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus said:


> Wonder if one could be used for goats?


Gonna pull my big butt round, better be a whole herd a goats!

I would thin ya could use a good dog sled an make up some brackets what could be bolted on with good size flotation type tires. That way ya would have the best a both worlds. Just a thought.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

WARNING
For 2 generations now my family has used Great pyrenees teams to pull.
The animal control officer will travel more than 300 miles from St Louis to take your dogs.
Especially if you have ever had to kick non paying people out of an apartment complex or used a 1/2in x 2' stick to defend your dogs from other peoples dogs who were not on a leash.
And it does not matter how many trophys or ribbons you have.
It also does not matter how demonstratebly well behaved your dogs are.
It does not matter what the vet says about how healthy your dogs are.
It does not matter what the mailman says to defend your dogs.
It does not matter what the leading town citizens say about you or your treatment of your dogs.
What does matter is how OFTEN they get a complaint EVEN if it is from people who have recieved multiple tickets/fines/jail for animal behavior and public drunkeness.
Animal control WILL confisicate your dogs and then you can go to court to get them back after you pay for having them taken care of by animal control for months.
And for my family if any one ask is that a dog pulling halter the answer is ''No that is a horse halter"
We have learned that a company called '' Black Ice'' sells the best ''horse halters''.
and if the "horse'' has single coat fur you NEED padded ''halters'' if the ''horse has double coat fur they are more trouble than they are worth.[Think about rain and burrs]
The long heavy double fur coat is a good thing even in heat beacause it will absorb water and shed heat like a sponge in a breeze.
and you can exchange the water in the fur often [cool water not cold]
If any mammel starts to shivver you have either pushed it to hard or for those that would blow their heart open for the love the run you have allowed it.IT IS YOUR FAULT.
Any mammel can pull a MAXIMUM of twice its weight, with rest breaks [think of you and a nice wheel barrow].
ALWAYS remember if the horse dog etc is playing a work game you will get better performance by 25-50%
I however DO BELIEVE IN STARTING VERY YOUNG 6 months they like play they can not get fat BUT you must use short play often with light weights starting at 10% body weight.
CAUTION 
Some animals [Pyrenees] are well know for powering through horrible injurys [including life threatening] without any visible or audible complaint.
All animals must be watched for this because there will be individuals in any breed but some breeds are MUCH worse.
Here is my look out list.
1 Extremely ancient breeds [they were bred to harsher standards,[perform or die].
2 Extreme cold breeds.[ever bang a knuckle on a cold day?]
3 Those breeds who have been used for war and yes i mean fighting to the death especially in human organised battle,[PERFORM OR ALL YOUR CHILDREN DIE].
One really big issue with us group activities are better,take turns cheering.
If your bond mate gets hurt IT IS YOUR FAULT THERE ARE NO ACCIDENTS.
GOLD FISH AND TURTLES ARE FOR CHILDREN.
So in order be careful, be loving, be fun. but above all BE QUIET.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

*Hello Magus*



Magus said:


> Wonder if one could be used for goats?


YES YES YES.
Goats have been used for pulling centuries longer than dogs or horses.
There is a lot of evidence goats were the first domesticated animal.
They have 4 leg drive your dog has 2 leg drive.
However I will never gang hitch goats.
IMO dogs team better.
But in a shtf situation goats are quieter better at running away from trouble better at hiding better at coming when called and could not care less if you raise them with a back pack.
Carrying 25-50% body they do not care at all!!!
1 big big drawback they will learn to chew through canvas in a heartbeat!
Hotsauce is your friend until you meet that one goat that likes it.
Kill him quick quick!
It will amaze you how they will stay within 20-30 feet of you as you walk,and how quiet they can be when on the move grab a bite of weed/tree and trot to catch up chewing constantly.
IF you raise the lead goat to be with you constantly.
Bad points there are things you can not train a goat on.
1 Do not climb. GIVE UP ON THIS
2 Do not eat. MAYBE I have seen other goats train a certain goat not to eat 
so it mat be possible UNTIL YOUR BACK IS TURNED [AT BEST]
:surrender:
I have often thought 1 Heavy horse 2 Pyreenees and 30 goats would be an interesting battle asset.
As far as traveling on foot you will wear out first then the dog then the horse then the goat unless it is a very long multi day trip and you are in excellent shape and have a lot of meat [dried?] then the horse goes down first.
Until you add a mechanical advantage like a wheel a goat is very hard to beat.
BILLY GOATS SMELL.
Cant argue that bill likes to pee on his front leg then rub it on his head because it is so very sexy this smell alone will curdle milk so if you take a milk goat [ I would] milk then drink then wash the cup well.
Leave the horns on then train each and every stupid baby that horns dont work on you.
Goats ONLY perform ritual combat [Unless you run one time]
1 Head tuck
2 Head cocks to right [only].
3 You get hit! 
NEVER HIT THE GOAT NEVER TOUCH THE HORNS.
Punish a goat by slapping the ears very hard and very fast with both hands many times until goat walks backwards.
Poor little goat has no defense must close eyes and cant even run it just confusess the crap out of them they have no genetic ability to defend they want no part of that.
Once they learn that when young they will stay in a lower pecking order forever.
You must have one female goat that you love above all others although they all get some attention AFTER HER.
Goats do not learn from being hit with a 2x4 to the horns or being grabbed/lifted by the horns.
Well not quite true they can learn to run away or that you like to play their BESSTEST MOSSTESST FUNNESSESST GAME!!!!
ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT ANY ANIMAL WHEN BAD IS BENEATH YOUR CONTEMPT AND PUNISH IN WAYS THEY CAN NOT DEFEND AGAINST.
Ok i have prattled on about goats long enough if you have specific questions ask and I will tell you ''I have done" ''I have seen'' ''I have no idea"


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Wonder if one could be used for goats?


Dang Magus, I wish you wouldn't do that. There is a guy that ran a team of poodles in the Ididarod. I can't get the vision of you mushing a team of goats across the tundra out of my head.:eyebulge:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm Thor Jr?
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
Charles "Ches" McCartney, (1901?-1998) also known as the Goat Man, was an American itinerant wanderer who traveled up and down the eastern United States from 1930 to 1987 in a ramshackle wagon pulled by a team of goats. He claimed to have covered more than 100,000 miles and visited all states except Hawaii. He was a familiar sight to many travelers and vacationers during those years, and one difficult to not notice or remember.

The main sources for biographical information about McCartney are McCartney himself and his son, and some of the often-colorful details vary. McCartney was the subject of numerous newspaper articles over the years, many of which are collected in the book ''America's Goat Man (Mr. Ches McCartney).


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

You would probably need to build a wheeled "sled" and then attach the runners with an over center mechanism to allow you to raise or lower them. I built a summer kart for a friend years ago based on 2 small bicycles (20" tires") the steering has to be pretty precise and it NEEDS good brakes. after the kart is working well on wheels you need to figure out how to attach quick deploy skis.
I should clarify that this design is 4 wheeled (Kart not cart, from the gokart world ) the kart was pretty much 2 similar bike frames about 18" apart with a seat and bracing in between, and tiller type steering mechanism, it has to be well braced and again needs good brakes.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Plastic or fiberglass sleds like they tow behind snowmobiles might work for you plus they will float. Here is anexample.

http://www.amazon.com/Moose-Racing-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B002OK9WJE


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I put off answering because I was going to put some pictures and/or how to of some of the carts and wagons I have built or used but it isn't going to happen. Something like Tirediron mentioned is probably your best bet for making yourself, a cart with a two wheels can be made pretty easy, even with just a piece of redi-rod for an axle and two bike tires, ski's or runners can be attached under the tires (it sounds hokey but can work well if secure).
The other things mentioned or linked are good info as well imo.

Just one objection to Jimthewagontraveler's post, dogs are unequivocally the first domesticated animal. Cattle, goats, sheep, zebu were all domesticated around 8-10000 B.C, dogs were at least 12000 B.C with mountains of evidence suggesting much earlier dates (up to 100 000y.ago) Btw, horses and donkeys most likely weren't domesticated until 4000B.C, not what most people expect.

Not that this has anything to do with pulling a sled/cart, just a clarification.


----------

